# Cab interior colors.



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

A quandary for discussion.

What would be the interior color(s) for cab walls and roofs on steam and diesel engines?

I've seen several restorations where zinc chromate green was applied in a steam loco, but would this have been original?

Diesel cab interiors seem to vary as well.

Photos or links to information would be helpful as well. Post away!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Green was used in a number of steamers, including the Big Boy.


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Green was used in a number of steamers, including the Big Boy.


Thank you for responding.
I have seen photos of that and the 844. Would those locos (or any other) have come from the factory like that?


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I agree. Light green or light gray for both steam and diesel. Steamers could be a sooty light green.


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

The color I have seen most are a variety of greens (brighter greens to something like PC/NYC green to dark greens), grey and tan.


----------



## Hot Water (Oct 24, 2015)

Since the late 1930s, EMC/EMD offered two basic cab interior colors, which had been standard use in steam locomotive cabs:

1) Jade green.

2) Suade gray.

Those same basic colors are still in use today. Also, for what it's worth, SP 4449 cabe interior is also that same green.


----------

